# Little Luca Growth



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

I seriously debated on posting this or not but I'd love to have a visual track of his growth and share with others who can appreciate his small wins as I have. A little backstory for him: I'm not entirely sure he is the age I am told by the breeder (which would be now 10.5 weeks 😬). My feeling is he gave me a puppy from a younger litter that is 8 weeks old now. Either way I've had him since Feb 13th (@3lbs) and if I got him far too soon maybe it was for the best.
The week I got him we had the snowstorm here in the south and all vets offices were closed, I was ensured he'd been wormed regularly and given shots by the breeder. The next week I finally got him into the vet the next week and somehow there was no fecal even though I asked, covid regulations has made commutation during a visit much less than what I like. By this time he is supposedly 9 weeks and barely 3.5lbs! I schedule another visit and I'm much more insistent on a full exam because he's not growing at all. It turns out he was heavily infested with worms and it seriously affected his growth. It's been just under a week now and he has already made it to the 5 pound mark today and he's feeling so much better. I intend on updating the thread on Sundays with his picture and weight.
Edit to add the day he came home 2/13/21









This is from yesterday (3/8/21)


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He sure is cute! Wish you both the best


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What a cutie! I'm glad he's thriving now and starting to gain weight. Plus, I like the name (my own Luca is now 7 months). 😄


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Catrinka said:


> What a cutie! I'm glad he's thriving now and starting to gain weight. Plus, I like the name (my own Luca is now 7 months). 😄


Thank you! It IS a great name isn't it? 😊😊


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Updating a day early he's 6.3lbs and 9 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

He looks like he will be a handsome dog when fully grown. Great idea to update every week on this guy, i'm looking forward to his updates. I hope he flourishes with you.


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Biscuit said:


> He looks like he will be a handsome dog when fully grown. Great idea to update every week on this guy, i'm looking forward to his updates. I hope he flourishes with you.


I've noticed several people post about their pup not being big enough and I hope this helps them, I was very stressed out by him being only 3lbs but I've gotten into the mindset of focusing on his health and I wanted to share and hopefully have a good ending once this is over 😊


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Quick update for this morning :
Last weekend I found a large "hole" in his nose, which turned out to be a bacterial skin infection which explained his severely dry skin and coat, I had previously assumed it was from his other issues because it had seemed to be improving. He's now on antibiotics and his nose is healing and his skin is looking much better. He's currently 8lbs, 10" at the shoulder and the picture is from last night 😊
(12 weeks? Maybe idk😂)


----------



## Jakef (Feb 3, 2021)

Hai.britt said:


> I seriously debated on posting this or not but I'd love to have a visual track of his growth and share with others who can appreciate his small wins as I have. A little backstory for him: I'm not entirely sure he is the age I am told by the breeder (which would be now 10.5 weeks 😬). My feeling is he gave me a puppy from a younger litter that is 8 weeks old now. Either way I've had him since Feb 13th (@3lbs) and if I got him far too soon maybe it was for the best.
> The week I got him we had the snowstorm here in the south and all vets offices were closed, I was ensured he'd been wormed regularly and given shots by the breeder. The next week I finally got him into the vet the next week and somehow there was no fecal even though I asked, covid regulations has made commutation during a visit much less than what I like. By this time he is supposedly 9 weeks and barely 3.5lbs! I schedule another visit and I'm much more insistent on a full exam because he's not growing at all. It turns out he was heavily infested with worms and it seriously affected his growth. It's been just under a week now and he has already made it to the 5 pound mark today and he's feeling so much better. I intend on updating the thread on Sundays with his picture and weight.
> Edit to add the day he came home 2/13/21
> View attachment 570643
> ...


Had the same exact thing happen with Stella. Got her at 8 weeks but she was no more than 5 pounds. Turned out she had pretty bad worms and it slowed her growth down quite a bit to that point. Once she was dewormed she grew like CRAZY. Below is her at 8 weeks vs now at 15.


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Jakef said:


> Had the same exact thing happen with Stella. Got her at 8 weeks but she was no more than 5 pounds. Turned out she had pretty bad worms and it slowed her growth down quite a bit to that point. Once she was dewormed she grew like CRAZY. Below is her at 8 weeks vs now at 15.
> View attachment 570864
> View attachment 570865


OH wow!! Thank you so much for sharing this with me! It honestly makes me feel so much better about all of this 😊 and she's beautiful!


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

It's Sunday! Today he is about 9.5 lbs, his nose is healing well, his ears are getting big, and it's a sunny beautiful day so they're having fun playing outside😊


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Another picture for good measure 😊


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

That’s some serious cuteness going on!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Omg he is just too darn cute.


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Omg he is just too darn cute.


Nice username 😂


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Just an update for national puppy day! 









Also because today his nose looks soooo much better, I spared everyone the pictures of it when it had freshly opened, you're welcome 😂











Tomorrow is vet day!


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Another extra update for today's vet visit! 10.5 lbs, 11inches at the shoulder. I know what his papers say but after seeing several pictures pop up of the pups he's recently sold, I'm convinced I got the runt from the younger litter so now we're going to go with he's 10 1/2 weeks old!

Either way here's the happy boy waving his ear at you!


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Sunday! 11(?) weeks old and 12.5lbs
Lots of growing this week, and got to meet some new people, just family that had come to visit 😊


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Tomorrow will be hectic so today I'll update. 
This week we had some pretty serious tummy issues and lost a bit, we went bland for a few days until it straightened out but he's doing better. He's very lean now but his height is over 12" and he's 13.6lbs. 
I've gotten pretty down about his size lately but proportionately he's a good weight and he is growing just slowly. He's either 12 weeks or 14 and either way he's just much smaller than he should be at this point 😔 Ate least he is happy, driven, and forever hungry 😅


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

It's Sunday! He weighed in at 17lbs this morning and he's doing great!


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

This week went by fast. The second covid vaccine knocked me out for a few days so we missed our last vet appointment, we'll make it up this week though. He was 20.5 this morning and the photo is a couple of days old but he's turning into a solid floppy puppy 😂 his run trying to keep up with my border collie is the best thing to watch. It's almost time for his new collar too


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Wow! He grew so much!)


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Lexie’s mom said:


> Wow! He grew so much!)


He did! He's like a Pokémon evolving😂😂😂


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

You're Luca is changing fast. Such a cutie.

Sorry you had a rough time with your second shot.


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Half week update since we got our final set of shots. 22.8lbs and I think he's tired of seeing the vet for a while 😂 
Great day to take pics


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Sunday! Sitting around 23.5 and 15" inches. He's growing a lot but I still worry he's behind because it's in my nature to worry 😅 either way.. Picture time!


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

It's my day off so we're going to be a day early this week. 26 lbs so not a whole lot happening with weight but he's at 16" at the shoulder and starting to teethe. Also starting to get into things his big sis taught him where the mud hole is while I cut the grass 😩😩🤣


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

This week he went through a huge color change, becoming even more gorgeous. Teething like a crazy dude. He's a little over 29 pounds now. Still smallish but he's closing the gap well without rushing it, 19 weeks.


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Sitting picture to continue his pose legacy 🤣


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Been rough with work but I'm here this week!! He's about 36 now and all tuckered out from a long morning of play.
As he grows his scar on his nose is becoming more noticeable but that's okay I guess I'll always know it's him immediately if anything should ever happen


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Luca's about 5 months old now? He's beautiful and changing out of his little puppy look. 

The nose scar may still go away with time. My last boy, a working line sable, retained a bit of a nose scar the rest of his life from an injury in his early years. His nose leather healed without a trace of the injury, but he kept a thin zigzag line of white fur where the previous injury apparently ruined or changed his dark fur pigmentation there. We called it his Harry Potter look.


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Catrinka said:


> Your Luca's about 5 months old now? He's beautiful and changing out of his little puppy look.
> 
> The nose scar may still go away with time. My last boy, a working line sable, retained a bit of a nose scar the rest of his life from an injury in his early years. His nose leather healed without a trace of the injury, but he kept a thin zigzag line of white fur where the previous injury apparently ruined or changed his dark fur pigmentation there. We called it his Harry Potter look.


He's about five months now yea, he had an abscess on his snout when he first came home kinda makes me sad as a reminder of all the stuff he had going in at first. But he definitely is finally starting to feel "larger" gonna be my big boyy


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Surprise! Hes almost 6months old now and still not quite hit 40lbs. But here he is! My boy💙


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So handsome!


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy 4th!!!
27 weeks
46lbs =)


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He’s getting so dark!


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Looks full of beans and turning into a right handsome fella.


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

So now he's about 8 months and still only 51ish pounds. I wanted to give an update on him because its been so long. He's small but mighty and I love this boy!!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

This thread is so great! I love watching him grow, he's a very handsome boy and lucky to have you.


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

jarn said:


> This thread is so great! I love watching him grow, he's a very handsome boy and lucky to have you.


Thank you! He's definitely spoiled and loved 😊


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So handsome! He’s growing up so fast, I actually like the dogs on the smaller end of the standard, they’re more agile and quick.


----------

